# Updating ETAs



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Are we required to do this with GrubHub? Can they drop you for not doing this?


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Never heard of updating ETA.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

I don't know if they'll drop you or not, but I use the text feature all the time when I'm running late. I get a lot of offers with impossible ETAs. When I'm double dipping, that is exaggerated. Like I told my driver specialist, "The DeLorean is in the shop, try as I might, I can't pick up an order 5 minutes before I received it."

GH's AI seems pretty lame. I get "Pick Up By..." all the time when I'm further away than I could possible drive in that time. I just send a "Running Late" text.



amazinghl said:


> Never heard of updating ETA.


When you're between "Leaving" and "Arrived," one of the options in the "There's a Problem" menu is "I'm Running Late." If you select it, it gives you the option to call support or text customer and brings up a form text.

FWIW, since most customer contacts don't include a text function on GH, I use this feature to text the customers my "Don't do dorms, meet me in the lobby" and "I'm here. Silver Smart car" keyboard shortcuts


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

I've noticed that I don't get paid more for speeding to the customer's house in order to meet an ETA. That's why I ignore them. I pick up the food whenever I arrive at the restaurant. The customer will receive the food whenever I get to the drop off. The ETA is not my business since I didn't agree to it and played no part in the setting of it.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> I've noticed that I don't get paid more for speeding to the customer's house in order to meet an ETA. That's why I ignore them. I pick up the food whenever I arrive at the restaurant. The customer will receive the food whenever I get to the drop off. The ETA is not my business since I didn't agree to it and played no part in the setting of it.


I like it when the "Deliver By" time is 10 minutes before the "Pick Up By" time.

FWIW, my "Deliver By" time is usually tip-based.

In related news: Yesterday as I'm dropping off some gals McDouble and McLatte, some poor ant jogs past me carrying a Yeti insulated bag. I felt bad. I remember when I used to Pony Express all over town. Until I realized that the one or two extra orders I'd get at the end of the day weren't worth the stress.

"I'll get there when I get there" is my motto.

PS: Yeti Cooler. Poor guy. I hope they let him down easy.


----------

